# Tonite was..



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

.. smoked chicken nite. Smoked on my Akorn cooker.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks awesome thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Hmm, hmm Good!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!


----------

